# Zumba!



## teapot8910 (Mar 25, 2011)

Hey guys 

Has anyone had a go at Zumba?? I've seen it advertised a lot on TV recently and it looks a little complicated but a great way to work out.

Package deal is about ?50 from them directly and ?45 with another well known site which is a little pricey but worth it if it does the trick!!

xx


----------



## lucy123 (Mar 25, 2011)

There are lots of classes everywhere Teapot - I would try a class before you buy yourself. I think the 'spirit' of a class helps the atmosphere. 

I haven't done Zumba because I can't fit it in to  my hectic exercise regime but my friends all do it and love it! Have fun!


----------



## Caroline (Mar 25, 2011)

Ideally anyone learning a new type or form of exercise should join a class. The instructor will help you attain the correct posture and give you insights you don't always get from a book or a DVD.


----------



## teapot8910 (Mar 25, 2011)

I've looked around locally and can't see any classes nearby so have pre-ordered the game due out on the Wii  The creator/choreographer goes through all the basics etc so should be fun! x


----------



## Lisa O (Apr 3, 2011)

ive just bought the zumba game for the wii.. highly recommend it! fun to do in the comfort of ur own home


----------



## am64 (Apr 3, 2011)

what is Zumba ?????


----------



## teapot8910 (Apr 3, 2011)

Its a dance-fitness program which combines lots of different styles e.g. Latin, Salsa, Mambo, Rumba, you can go to classes or do it at home!

My Wii game arrived yesterday so will be trying it out soon


----------



## am64 (Apr 3, 2011)

sounds fun !!!


----------



## lucy123 (Apr 3, 2011)

Let us know how it is Teapot!


----------



## topcat123 (Apr 4, 2011)

please let us know how the zumba game is i have fallen away for the past few weeks from classes and was eyeing the game up and wondering if i would be better with the classes or trying out at home


----------



## teapot8910 (Apr 29, 2011)

Had my first go today, spent less than half an hour on it and sweating like I've been running for an hour! Tutorials aren't great as you can just jig about and it think you've done the steps correctly.. 

Like the look of the personalised calenders etc!


----------



## Jennywren (Apr 29, 2011)

Mine arrived yeaterday ! what with the zumba and new bike i hoping to spped up weight loss


----------



## cazscot (May 9, 2011)

I received mine on Saturday and did the hours tutorial yesterday it wa really fun ...


----------



## Ren (May 9, 2011)

How much space do you need for the Zumba game? I got it the other day but haven't put it on yet. I've moved my Wii upstairs and have a bed partially in the way.


----------



## teapot8910 (May 9, 2011)

I'd say you need a fair bit of room, it's pretty active so you need space in front and to the sides as well for some of the moves xx


----------

